# Lowrider magazine license plate and frame



## NC-CHOLO (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone have one of those old license plates and or frames laying around? Looking to buy:thumbsup:


----------



## Slipping Into Darkness (Sep 17, 2016)

I have 2 they are GOLD plated


----------

